# controler for 12 VDC ?



## Don Trinko (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm going to do a small outdoor layout in spring. I have a 12 vdc source at the location. Does anyone make a controller to control speed that I can feed with 12 vdc? Are they polarity sensitive?
The 12 vdc is a 100 amp hour battery with a maintainer charger that I use for other things. I realize that at 12 vdc I will not get full speed but I run slower anyway. Thanks; Don


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

If you just want to control speed and reverse only, You might consider obtaining a 10 amp variable rheostat for a throttle , and wire in a DPDT switch after as the track power reverser.. 

"bout as simple as you could get for a very basic need! Don't forget some type of fuse protection also, after this you can get as fancy as you desire..volt meter or amps, extra lights, etc! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

AristoCraft has a controller:

CONTROLLER
Item Id: CRE55401


MSRP: $97.00
Your Savings: $38.80
Your Price: $58.20

They do not say much about it on their site, but you might try calling them for more information. Chuck


----------



## Don Trinko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks. Yes; I would use a fuse. 100 amp batery and short would not be good! Don


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

If you have a little nerve and some idea about how circuits work, you could open up a commercial power pack (The smaller scales use 12V, so if one has enough amp capacity for your needs, they're cheap and plentiful) and wire in the 12VDC right behind the bridge rectifier. You won't get the full 12 volts, because there's usually a little drop through the circuits, but it might be the simplest way to get all the controls you want.


----------



## Don Trinko (Nov 9, 2012)

I am a retired Electronic tech. I can make my own adjustable regulator but I thought that if I buy one it would be a little better for slow speed performance. ( more complex with pulse ect) 
Considering most of the time I will be just watching the train go round and round a simple variable supply would probably be fine. Thanks; Don


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB makes a hut and when you go to full speed, the electronics are bypassed and you are directly connected with input to output on the 2 amp version which is DC input only. 
You can just get the panel mount version also. 
Not sure about the 5 amp version as it does take both AC and DC inputs.


----------

